# The milk has leaked



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

When I was about to pay at a supermarket, I noticed that the milk that I bought had been leaked. I wanted to notify them of it, and wanted to cancel buying it. How can I say this?

"Anteeksi, maito vuoti. Saanko katua?"

And if I want to take the new one instead of the one which leaked?

"Saanko korvata uusi maito?"


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> When I was about to pay at a supermarket, I noticed that the milk that I bought had been leaked. I wanted to notify them of it, and wanted to cancel buying it. How can I say this?
> 
> "Anteeksi, maito vuoti. Saanko katua?"
> 
> And if I want to take the new one instead of the one which leaked?
> 
> "Saanko korvata uusi maito?"



I think the following would work, though it may not be the best option:

To cancel the purchase: _On reikä maitotölkissä. Voisitko perua ostoksen?_ 
To get a new milk carton: _Saanko ottaa uuden tölkin?_

_katua _= "regret", _perua = _"cancel".

Another option might be,

_On reikä_ _maitotölkissä. Saanko vaihtaa sen uudelle tölkille? _= "There's a leak in the milk carton. Could I exchange it for a new one?"

But I don't know how common it is to exchange items like this in Finnish markets.


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

Gavril said:


> _On reikä maitotölkissä. Voisitko perua ostoksen?_



Shouldn't it be "peruuttaa"?


----------



## Gavril

tarinoidenkertoja said:


> Shouldn't it be "peruuttaa"?



I had the same thought, but _perua _is one of the few transitive _-ua / -yä_ verbs (_ampua _and _puhua _are the only other examples I can think of right now) -- for ex., if you search for _perua ostoksen_, _perua sopimuksen _and _perua tilauksen_, they appear to be fairly common expressions.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _Maitotölkissä on reikä. Saanko vaihtaa sen uuteen (tölkkiin)? _= "There's a leak in the milk carton. Could I exchange it for a new one?"
> But I don't know how common it is to exchange items like this in Finnish markets.


Such an exchange is always accepted in Finnish markets. Instead it may be a bit complicated to cancel a purchase.

_Perua_ and _peruuttaa_ are total synonyms in this context.


----------

